# W Yoder Auction



## Majdotkool (Apr 9, 2022)

Lots of nice bikes in todays auction. Fun to watch online with a good cup of coffee.








						'Bicycle' | 748 - Bicycles, Guitars, Rail Road Collection & Pump Jacks
					

Buy At Auction. Colson tandem 26"rear steer men's bicycle, Pre-War Schwinn LaSalle 26" men's bicycle, tri-co, Schwinn American Flyer men's bicycle, Coast King Starfighter men's bicycle, Pre-War Rollfast Royal Flyer Bicycle, Monark Super Deluxe men's bicycle, Bicycle - Schwinn straight bar...




					wyoderauction.hibid.com


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 9, 2022)

I imagine those prices will skyrocket near the end (close) but I couldn't find what time it ends.


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow, looks like some items ended with good deals, low winning bid.


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 9, 2022)

When did it end?


----------



## J-wagon (Apr 9, 2022)

Seems like low winning bids good deals, esp if local pickup. Here some examples.


----------



## Majdotkool (Apr 9, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> When did it end?



It’s a live auction, in person and online. There are still a lot of nice bikes coming up.


----------



## HEMI426 (Apr 9, 2022)

Thanks, I've been watching it.


----------



## Majdotkool (Apr 9, 2022)

Wow


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 9, 2022)

Some of those prices seem cheap.  What's the auction house getting?


----------



## Majdotkool (Apr 9, 2022)

crazy 20% buyer premium


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 9, 2022)

Majdotkool said:


> crazy 20% buyer premium



10% if attending in person.  I bet shipping kept price down. 
The Walmart krate surprised me. Over $1500 with fees


----------



## detroitbike (Apr 9, 2022)

1250 for a repo stingray.
 They must have some good sippin' beverages !


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 11, 2022)

detroitbike said:


> 1250 for a repo stingray.
> They must have some good sippin' beverages !
> View attachment 1603648



I attended the auction,  there were 4 staff people on computers watching the live bids from 4 different websites and the auctioneer working the floor, the floor stopped bidding around 700 on this bike, then the computer staff one after another raising the bid up up up, even the auctioneer shook his head and shrugged his shoulders,
$1250 plus %20 plus %5,5 tax plus $250 ship. Yikes


----------



## Majdotkool (Apr 11, 2022)

Balloontyre said:


> I attended the auction,  there were 4 staff people on computers watching the live bids from 4 different websites and the auctioneer working the floor, the floor stopped bidding around 700 on this bike, then the computer staff one after another raising the bid up up up, even the auctioneer shook his head and shrugged his shoulders,
> $1250 plus %20 plus %5,5 tax plus $250 ship. Yikes



Did you get any bikes?


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 11, 2022)

Just 1, the bikes with a few exceptions were rough, or had frame damage,  repairs, touchups etc. I'm glad I went, couldn't see those details with images the auction house posted


----------



## KevinBrick (Apr 16, 2022)

This one just sold on eBay for $306 and $107 ship
https://www.ebay.com/itm/294907179133?campid=5335809022


----------



## razinhellcustomz (May 5, 2022)

mickeyc said:


> Some of those prices seem cheap.  What's the auction house getting?



10% in house, 15% online for buyers, 15% sellers...


----------

